# Uber settles with family of autonomous collision victim



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Didn't take the old Ube long to throw money at the family to keep them quiet. 
No. 1 objective is to get this story out of site so people forget about it. Then they can get the robot cars back online.
Uber is on a short timeline now - get it done or go belly-up.
I'm betting Uber goes belly-up first.

http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2018/03...-autonomous-collision-victim-report-says.html

Uber Technologies has reportedly settled with the family of the woman killed in an autonomous vehicle accident earlier this month.

Cristina Perez Hesano, an attorney in Glendale, Ariz., told Reuters that "the matter has been resolved" with Elaine Herzberg's daughter and husband.

Terms of the settlement were not disclosed. The report did not identify the family members, but the law firm representing them said there will be no further comment.

Uber did not immediately respond to Fox News for comment.

On the night of March 18 an Uber autonomous Volvo SUV struck and killed the 49-year-old, who was walking a bicycle across a darkened boulevard in Tempe, near Phoenix.

Experts have told The Associated Press that the SUV's laser and radar sensors should have spotted Herzberg, and the vehicle should have stopped. In addition, the SUV's human backup driver appeared to be looking down before the crash and had a stunned look when it happened, according to dash camera video released by police.

Immediately after the crash, Uber voluntarily suspended its autonomous vehicle testing in Arizona, as well as California, Pittsburgh and Toronto. The company said in a statement that it decided not to reapply for the California permit "with the understanding that our self-driving vehicles would not operate in the state in the immediate future."

The Uber crash is being investigated by Tempe police, as well as the National Transportation Safety Board and the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration.

It has caused angst across the tech and auto businesses, with companies such as Toyota and NVIDIA suspending their autonomous vehicle tests on public roads. NVIDIA's fleet is small in California.

John Krafcik, CEO of Waymo, which is Google's self-driving car unit, has expressed confidence in his company's system and its ability to interact with pedestrians.

Mobileye, an Israeli unit of Intel that makes software brains that interpret what sensors are seeing, has called for the industry to discuss a framework to validate the safety of autonomous vehicles.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

WoW! That's quick! Quicker than some poster(s) here trying to deny the Uber's culpability to wake up.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup...the cockroaches didnt take long...

To contact Uber for their payoff...

Or did Uber find them...?

Now there is a Great question...8>)

Who found whom...???

Rakos


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The settlement makes perfect sense for Uber. It's exactly what OP said -- the best action Uber could have taken to make the story go away quicker. It's also important to realize that this is no admission of wrong-doing or negligence by Uber. It's a simple payment to avoid a lawsuit.

The criminal investigation is still ongoing, and probably will be for at least a couple of more weeks. We'll see what happens with that.

The most hopeful sentence in this story is Mobileye calling for the industry to get together and come up with meaningful standards for safety of autonomous vehicles.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Next project, SDC fleet for police.

No, we mean Postman.

How can we be sure we citizen of the world not to be fooled by the mobileye of Intelligent or not?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

How much did the family have to pay for damaging the Volvo?


----------



## UberfiST (Oct 10, 2017)

Any info on the settlement amount? I'm curious to know what IS the current cash price that a big company has to pay for taking a homeless person's life?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

UberfiST said:


> ...what IS the current cash price that a big company has to pay for taking a homeless person's life?


homeless jaywalker.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

$130,000 is the going rate for hush money.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I would say add a couple of zeros..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

njn said:


> $130,000 is the going rate for hush money.


Only for cheap hookers...and they don't stay hushed. You only _rent_ a prostitute.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> WoW! That's quick! Quicker than some poster(s) here trying to deny the Uber's culpability to wake up.


well obviously they settled b/c they had no culpability whatsoever.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> WoW! That's quick! Quicker than some poster(s) here trying to deny the Uber's culpability to wake up.


Settling the case doesn't mean Uber was culpable. Research law and why businesses do settlements



UberfiST said:


> Any info on the settlement amount? I'm curious to know what IS the current cash price that a big company has to pay for taking a homeless person's life?


It's not as high as you think because the family knows the pedestrian played a huge role in the accident. This is common sense



heynow321 said:


> well obviously they settled b/c they had no culpability whatsoever.


If it was a small company, they would have never settled.
I shouldn't have to explain to people why a company like Uber would settle whether its their fault or not, come on now guys


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

So glad we have Bart McCoy, our resident legal expert ;-)


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> So glad we have Bart McCoy, our resident legal expert ;-)


He means that you could be stainless as Jesus H. Christ, but that settling ultimately obviates lawyers' billable hours.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

The women was homeless when she was murdered. Now all of a sudden Uber gets to absolve it’s sin with the daughter who didn’t care if her mother was dead or alive.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

unPat said:


> The women was homeless when she was murdered. Now all of a sudden Uber gets to absolve it's sin with the daughter who didn't care if her mother was dead or alive.


EXACTLY...!!!

The nerve of some people...

Where were they a couple weeks ago...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Over/Uber said:


> So glad we have Bart McCoy, our resident legal expert ;-)


Yeap, but next time I'm going to charge y'all a fee



unPat said:


> The women was homeless when she was murdered. Now all of a sudden Uber gets to absolve it's sin with the daughter who didn't care if her mother was dead or alive.


Yeap, money brings everybody out the woodworks


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Haven't seen a single statement from her family. I guess a nice little payout is worth more than standing up for her and speaking out.

I don't think they settled for anything less than $1 million, considering the publicity.



Bart McCoy said:


> Settling the case doesn't mean Uber was culpable. Research law and why businesses do settlements
> 
> It's not as high as you think because the family knows the pedestrian played a huge role in the accident. This is common sense
> 
> ...


Businesses don't settle 'cause they're not liable. You can try to spin it all you want 'cause that's what you do.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Businesses don't settle 'cause they're not liable. You can try to spin it all you want 'cause that's what you do.


Looks like you don't know much about business or the law


----------



## UberFuberPat (Nov 20, 2016)

https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/29/u...mily-of-the-homeless-victim-killed-last-week/

Uber has reportedly come to a fast settlement with the family of 49-year-old Elaine Herzberg, who was fatally struck last week by one of the company's self-driving vehicles as she crossed a darkened street, pushing a bicycle.

Terms of the settlement are not being disclosed; Uber declined to comment when we asked the company for further information.

The move helps Uber avoid what could have been an ugly civil case against it, even while it isn't clear how big or sophisticated a support system Herzberg had.

Reuters reported last week that Herzberg was homeless and close to getting off the streets, with friends describing her as someone who took care of those around her. She was reportedly known in the homeless community as "Elle" and "Ms. Elle."

She did have a daughter and was apparently married. Indeed, according to a separate Reuters report, the Glendale, Arizona attorney who represented Herzberg's family - it's worth noting that she typically focuses on bankruptcy and debt negotiation - told the outlet "the matter has been resolved" between Uber and Herzberg's daughter and husband.

No further information about them was disclosed.

Presumably, the case was settled at a high cost to the company, but could have been higher had it dragged out. Personal injury lawsuits typically arrive at a settlement amount after both sides determine on their own what they think a case is worth; typically, that amount is reached by reviewing similar cases and seeing what juries have awarded past victims.

Given the unique circumstances of this case - Herzberg was the first person to be killed by a self-driving car - and given Uber's unprecedentedly high private market value of $72 billion, determining the amount would be particularly tricky.

Uber is still facing fallout from all corners over last week's incident, including, potentially, criminal charges. The Tempe Police Vehicular Crimes Unit is actively investigating the details of last week's incident.

Uber also announced it wouldn't reapply to test its self-driving technology on public roads in California in the wake of the accident, meaning that as of next week, after its current permit expires, it won't be able to operate its self-driving cars on that state's public roads.

Arizona Governor Doug Ducey separately suspended the company's right to operate autonomous cars on public roads in Arizona on Monday night, though emails have since surfaced that suggest Ducey himself enabled the program with limited oversight.

Go figure. Upfront ripoff fares paid off yet another time..


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably a ton of money with a crazy gag order.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberFuberPat said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/29/u...mily-of-the-homeless-victim-killed-last-week/
> 
> Uber has reportedly come to a fast settlement with the family of 49-year-old Elaine Herzberg, who was fatally struck last week by one of the company's self-driving vehicles as she crossed a darkened street, pushing a bicycle.
> 
> ...


THE POOR WOMAN HASNT EVEN BEEN BURIED YET !

Case settled.

I hope they give her proper funeral.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

✓ RESOLVED


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ✓ RESOLVED


What about her Funeral !

Dont let me find out
The famy " CLAIMED" the $!$

But didnt " claim" her body !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What was Uber's settlement offer, a free month of Uber rides for the whole family, water & mints included?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> What was Uber's settlement offer, a free month of Uber rides for the whole family, water & mints included?


Probably $50,000. 00 each to daughter & husband.

Even Popular Mechanics laments no revelation of Robo Car laws as anticipated.

N.T.S.B. HAS DUTY TO SET PRECEDENT & CASE LAW

Law MUST keep up with under regulated Runaway Technology.

Especially when its failures are hidden.

Especially when Public Streets are used at the expense of the unwitting tax payer !

NOW IS THE TIME

TO PAUSE AND REFLECT !


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm sure they payed big just to get out of the headlines. Uber throws money everywhere, lawsuits, promotions, advertising, fighting government but not to the drivers. They are taking up to 60% of fares with the drivers costs per mile are going up as they cut prices to gain market share. New insurance laws coming soon! 

Uber is the Walmart of transportation!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm sure they payed big just to get out of the headlines. Uber throws money everywhere, lawsuits, promotions, advertising, fighting government but not to the drivers. They are taking up to 60% of fares with the drivers costs per mile are going up as they cut prices to gain market share. New insurance laws coming soon!
> 
> Uber is the Walmart of transportation!


They probably developed an algorithm to see just how cheaply they could get away with it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> What was Uber's settlement offer, a free month of Uber rides for the whole family, water & mints included?


Probably a lifetime supply of 5 star ratings.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It may have settled them civilly but not criminally, nor has the NTSB finished....

Both of those could take months to settle.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Businesses don't settle 'cause they're not liable. You can try to spin it all you want 'cause that's what you do.


Actually, they often do. It's a business decision, not a legal decision. They assess the cost of going forward, and compare that to the cost of settling.

For Uber, a civil lawsuit going forward would have been a nightmare -- worse than the Waymo lawsuit. It would have dragged out the bad publicity for years, would have cost a fortune in attorney's fees, and in the end Uber would still have paid a very large judgement. Don't forget, in a civil case, you don't have to be the ONLY cause of a loss -- you just have to be partially responsible, and juries love deep pockets. The potential for Uber looking bad is unlimited; potential for a good outcome is nil. That's why they settled so quick.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Probably $50,000. 00 each to daughter & husband.
> 
> Even Popular Mechanics laments no revelation of Robo Car laws as anticipated.
> 
> ...


I want the robokillercar...

Tried and fried...

It should be retired...

Never to see rubber on the road again...

Imagine if this had been Paris Hilton...

That was run over...8>O

Oh wait...snap...

Maybe that's a bad example to use...???

Rakos


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I mean what, everybody should just run out in front of autonomous cars and get paid. Its the new lottery I see


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The only better payoff might have been to get hit by a U.S. government vehicle but it would take a lot longer to receive the award.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean what, everybody should just run out in front of autonomous cars and get paid. Its the new lottery I see


Suicide by robokillercar...

Newest way to reach...

The great unknown...

Seriously...

it only hurts for a short time...8>)

Then you get your 72 make Believe girls...

Or in my case 72 cute Orangutans...

If you are scared you can close your eyes...

The Lidar won't see you anyway...8>O

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You ever wonder if that could be the next version of suicide in the near future....jumping in front of a driveless vehicle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Actually, they often do. It's a business decision, not a legal decision. They assess the cost of going forward, and compare that to the cost of settling.
> 
> For Uber, a civil lawsuit going forward would have been a nightmare -- worse than the Waymo lawsuit. It would have dragged out the bad publicity for years, would have cost a fortune in attorney's fees, and in the end Uber would still have paid a very large judgement. Don't forget, in a civil case, you don't have to be the ONLY cause of a loss -- you just have to be partially responsible, and juries love deep pockets. The potential for Uber looking bad is unlimited; potential for a good outcome is nil. That's why they settled so quick.


Businesses only settle if they are at some percentage at fault for something. Period. If they weren't in any way at fault they wouldn't have settled. Depending on the degree they are at fault determines how much they pay but they are only settling if they are at some percentage at fault.

Sure, they don't want to go to trial, but they aren't settling if they aren't at some percentage at fault. The fact that they don't want to go to trial also has an effect on how much they are paying out as well.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean what, everybody should just run out in front of autonomous cars and get paid. Its the new lottery I see


If the cars were designed to stop before having an accident with either a pedestrian or a non human object they wouldn't have to worry about paying out.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Poor Elaine Herzberg will wind up as a question on Jeopardy or Trivial Pursuit.

"Who was the first victim of the AI Wars Against Humanity?"

Oh come on...y'all know you've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> So glad we have Bart McCoy, our resident legal expert ;-)


You left out #1 uber cheer leader.

Well
At Least we wont have to change Forum name
To Lyft People.

At least not for another year or so.

Then . . . it will be Waymo Hackers . . . .



uberdriverfornow said:


> Haven't seen a single statement from her family. I guess a nice little payout is worth more than standing up for her and speaking out.
> 
> I don't think they settled for anything less than $1 million, considering the publicity.
> 
> Businesses don't settle 'cause they're not liable. You can try to spin it all you want 'cause that's what you do.


Bet they settled for 1/4 of that and slinked away.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Haven't seen a single statement from her family. I guess a nice little payout is worth more than standing up for her and speaking out.
> 
> I don't think they settled for anything less than $1 million, considering the publicity.
> 
> Businesses don't settle 'cause they're not liable. You can try to spin it all you want 'cause that's what you do.


No movie deals.
No book deals.
No $2 million dollar national enquirer exclusives !



jgiun1 said:


> You ever wonder if that could be the next version of suicide in the near future....jumping in front of a driveless vehicle.


That New York driver should have waited.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Probably a lifetime supply of 5 star ratings.


AND an achievement badge!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> AND an achievement badge!
> View attachment 218423


lmfao


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Another payoff means more rate hikes for riders and more pay cuts for drivers. This is Awesome.


----------



## UberfiST (Oct 10, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> You ever wonder if that could be the next version of suicide in the near future....jumping in front of a driveless vehicle.


So true. Jumping in front of a subway....your family won't get jack sh1t. In Japan they will even have to pay for the cleanup. 
Jump in front of a self-driving Uber, and your family gets a nice couple mil!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberfiST said:


> So true. Jumping in front of a subway....your family won't get jack sh1t. In Japan they will even have to pay for the cleanup.
> Jump in front of a self-driving Uber, and your family gets a nice couple mil!


Yep, exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Remember... if you do it get drunk and stumble in front of the SDV... that way you can collect life insurnace on top of the lawsuit.

Accident VS suicide...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Remember... if you do it get drunk and stumble in front of the SDV... that way you can collect life insurnace on top of the lawsuit.
> 
> Accident VS suicide...


Walk in the lane of a human and they will swerve to miss you. Walk in the lane of a SDC and you can be sure your family gets paid.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Businesses only settle if they are at some percentage at fault for something. Period. If they weren't in any way at fault they wouldn't have settled. Depending on the degree they are at fault determines how much they pay but they are only settling if they are at some percentage at fault.
> 
> Sure, they don't want to go to trial, but they aren't settling if they aren't at some percentage at fault. .


Yes, we know there was some percentage of fault. The fault is Uber/Uber driver maybe being able to dodge the reckless pedestrian, its not their fault they aren't superheroes though.

So 97.5% pedestrian fault, 2.5% Uber's fault.

Was cheaper to settlement it to drag it out 3 years and get $500 fine, but $3.4million in lawyer fees. So yeah, that's why big businesses settle


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm sure they payed big just to get out of the headlines. Uber throws money everywhere, lawsuits, promotions, advertising, fighting government but not to the drivers. They are taking up to 60% of fares with the drivers costs per mile are going up as they cut prices to gain market share. New insurance laws coming soon!
> 
> Uber is the Walmart of transportation!


So true. Uber had to pay quickly to have any chance for their IPO next year.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberFuberPat said:


> Reuters reported last week that Herzberg was homeless and close to getting off the streets
> 
> She did have a daughter and was apparently married. the Glendale, Arizona attorney who represented Herzberg's family - it's worth noting that she typically focuses on bankruptcy and debt negotiation


Immediately after the incident I read that Herzberg was recently released from jail and was a heroin addict. That's much different than "close to getting off the streets." I forgot exactly where I read that. It's amazing how money can easily change a story.

And a bankruptcy attorney? I have to assume that Herzberg's daughter was in some financial difficulty, maybe a forclosure, maybe filing bankruptcy herself and is now completely debt free with a paid off house. Maybe this unnamed attorney is the daughter's bankruptcy attorney. This just proves that a homeless heroin addicted ex-con parent is still worth some money.

I am baffled over the fact the Herzberg's daughter lives in a Glendale home yet Herzberg herself was homeless. Wasn't the holiday season only 3 months ago? Where was Herzberg's daughter when the temps dipped into the mid 30's a few weeks back? Man, but mom gets killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle and Herzberg's daughter is speaking publicly about it the next day. Can you feel the love? The love might have been paid for, but you can still feel it.

On a side note, I can't wait for a bunch of Ducey's emails to get viewed. I hope that they go back 3 1/2 years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> Poor Elaine Herzberg will wind up as a question on Jeopardy or Trivial Pursuit.
> 
> "Who was the first victim of the AI Wars Against Humanity?"
> 
> Oh come on...y'all know you've been thinking the same thing.


Before this even happened.

Google/ D.A.R.P.A./ Waymo
BIG BROTHER

INVESTS HEAVILY IN TRANSHUMANISM.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Immediately after the incident I read that Herzberg was recently released from jail and was a heroin addict. That's much different than "close to getting off the streets." I forgot exactly where I read that. It's amazing how money can easily change a story.
> 
> And a bankruptcy attorney? I have to assume that Herzberg's daughter was in some financial difficulty, maybe a forclosure, maybe filing bankruptcy herself and is now completely debt free with a paid off house. Maybe this unnamed attorney is the daughter's bankruptcy attorney. This just proves that a homeless heroin addicted ex-con parent is still worth some money.
> 
> ...


Arrested is " off the streets"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> Poor Elaine Herzberg will wind up as a question on Jeopardy or Trivial Pursuit.
> 
> "Who was the first victim of the AI Wars Against Humanity?"
> 
> Oh come on...y'all know you've been thinking the same thing.


And Alex Tribek will say, "I'm sorry, Who is Elaine Herzberg is incorrect. The correct answer is, Who are all the ex Uber/Lyft drivers that are now homeless."


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

Both sides are silent on the amount. That means it was a big settlement.


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean what, everybody should just run out in front of autonomous cars and get paid. Its the new lottery I see


That's why no one is talking about the amount of the settlement. It's more than likely a big one. Uber doesn't want people jumping in front of cars. If the family talks I'm sure they get sued for more than what they got. Lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What about her Funeral !
> 
> Dont let me find out
> The famy " CLAIMED" the $!$
> ...


all guests at the funeral got free rides, but they had to walk across the street to home depot and share with other riders


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Also.. fighting the lawsuit could be worse PR costing them who knows how much business...

a 1% loss in revenue nation wide for 1 month..

or 1 million?



Not a hard choice for a company that big.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Remember... if you do it get drunk and stumble in front of the SDV... that way you can collect life insurnace on top of the lawsuit.
> 
> Accident VS suicide...


I was going to try to get pregnant by a sdc myself for the child support


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

Nasshan79 said:


> Both sides are silent on the amount. That means it was a big settlement.


Huuuuuge

least a day of burn so 12 million

nothing to a boss blowing 9000 a second

uber could buy 2 railroad container homes every second & end homeless next year

they burn lebrons annual salary every 2 days

they burn 12 million dollar homes a day, 1 $100,000 house every 10 seconds, but instead they destroy millions of lives, destroy legit industries for hopes of a profit in the year 2050 bizzaro world people bizzaro they will never recoup the 13+ billion already lost

price of doing business like i stated they could eat puppies & babies live on youtube no one cares as long as they can get uber rick shaws & chauffeurs for 41% of actual costs or free credits for blogging pr releases

slaverys cool when its an app


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nasshan79 said:


> That's why no one is talking about the amount of the settlement. It's more than likely a big one. Uber doesn't want people jumping in front of cars. If the family talks I'm sure they get sued for more than what they got. Lol


The " family" was estranged.
I Highly doubt it was a large settlement.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Self Driving cars are garbage Vapor-ware. Siri, Alexa. Cortarda, barely understands anything, and you want these same companies making self-driving cars?

girl please!










Maybe in 20 years, but not now, what's the rush anyway?

with that said, victim was at fault.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The " family" was estranged.
> I Highly doubt it was a large settlement.


More than they could have dreamed of ever getting from "Mom" before the incident.

In any case, I imagine the plaintiff layers are happy with whatever their cut was for a couple weeks of work......

Out of curiosity, I would sure like to know what the agreement was...


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

They settled with the daughter, the son is seeking legal consul. There will
be a myriad of additional lawsuits, this will be announced after the NTSB
determines that Uber is culpable!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ace Richards said:


> They settled with the daughter, the son is seeking legal consul. There will
> be a myriad of additional lawsuits, this will be announced after the NTSB
> determines that Uber is culpable!!


It's possible the NTSB will start automatically ruling nobody is ever at fault in any sdc accident or traffic violation since there was no driver driving. That's really the only way I can see them not charging Uber or the safety driver in this accident.

If that happens then I think everyone will buy a SDC because they will be off the hook in any accident since there will never be anyone at fault.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The NTSB and its reports were never intended to substitute for the fact finding process in civil litigation. In fact, it is the stated intent of the NTSB to stay as far away from litigation as possible. See, 49 C.F.R. § 835.3(a). This is good for both the NTSB and the court system since the NTSB investigation does not contain all of the safeguards present in our courts that ensure representation and a voice of all interested parties. For example, in most of my cases, we have more time and resources than the NTSB to investigate the true cause of an accident. This isn't the fault of the NTSB; we just have the ability to focus on a few cases at a time, in great detail. This is especially true in general aviation accidents, where each NTSB investigator has a heavy workload and limited time.

Because of this, NTSB determinations of probable cause are specifically excluded from the courts by federal law, pursuant to 49 C.F.R. § 835.2; 49 U.S.C. § 1154(b). This rule is meant to keep the NTSB's opinions as to the cause of an accident out of the courts

https://pilot-protection-services.a...he-impact-of-ntsb-reports-in-civil-litigation


----------

